# Student uniform and gear purchases



## LateBloomer (Oct 18, 2004)

I am a newbie to MA and am not looking to open a school or anything. I do have a question for those who do own a school or is thinking about opening a school. What is your policy regarding uniform and gear purchases by the students; do you require that the students purchase those through your school only or not?

When I first join the local MA school, I had hand me down's from my sister who was in Karate for 6 years. After the first year, I decided that I enjoy MA enough to invest in some nice gi and to replace the sparring gear. I made my purchases outside of school since I can get them for less elsewhere. I was told, in a nice way, that I should purchase these through the school. It was explained to me that the school makes a little bit of money from these sales to help keep the tuition down (the tuition is very reasonable).

What policy do/will you set and why? Thanks in advance for posting.


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 18, 2004)

LateBloomer said:
			
		

> I am a newbie to MA and am not looking to open a school or anything. I do have a question for those who do own a school or is thinking about opening a school. What is your policy regarding uniform and gear purchases by the students; do you require that the students purchase those through your school only or not?
> 
> When I first join the local MA school, I had hand me down's from my sister who was in Karate for 6 years. After the first year, I decided that I enjoy MA enough to invest in some nice gi and to replace the sparring gear. I made my purchases outside of school since I can get them for less elsewhere. I was told, in a nice way, that I should purchase these through the school. It was explained to me that the school makes a little bit of money from these sales to help keep the tuition down (the tuition is very reasonable).
> 
> What policy do/will you set and why? Thanks in advance for posting.


I don't require a 'gi' type uniform, but we do ask for black work out pants (active wear type not the champion elastic gym sweats type) and a uniform tshirt that they can get from us.  Since I don't specify any more than 'black active wear type of pants' I don't think it is a responsibility for me to provide that.  The tshirt I do feel responsible to offer because it is a very specific requirement.

I imagine that if you want students to wear a particular type of gi/uniform, then you will recommend suppliers or catologs that meet those specifications OR you purchase them and keep them in stock yourself.


----------



## lvwhitebir (Oct 18, 2004)

LateBloomer said:
			
		

> What policy do/will you set and why?



I don't require students to purchase from me, but reserve the right to refuse to allow the use of the equipment they buy.  My uniform consists of a school t-shirt and black pants.  They can get the pants anywhere, but the shirt has to obviously come from me.  I recommend sparring gear be bought from me since that has the highest likelihood of being refused.  I'm generally in a better position to recommend the correct gear and can usually get a better price for new equipment.  Used equipment, although cheaper, is more dangerous because it may be too old and have outdated or worn-out protection properties.  Since safety is typically a lawsuit/insurance issue, it's imperative that it's approved.

Many of the instructors I talk to nearly demand that you buy everything from them to support the school, which makes sense especially if tuition is low.  Is your training worth the little you save?  Then let the instructor have it.

WhiteBirch


----------



## loki09789 (Oct 18, 2004)

lvwhitebir said:
			
		

> Many of the instructors I talk to nearly demand that you buy everything from them to support the school, which makes sense especially if tuition is low. Is your training worth the little you save? Then let the instructor have it.
> 
> WhiteBirch


This practice might also be a good 'defense' if a liability issue comes up.  If someone tries to say that you were negligent somehow, you could point to things like 'quality control' practices by students by 'recommended' or 'school approved' equiptment to minimize injury risk... many layers of motivation/reasoning for even the simplest choices.


----------



## BrandiJo (Oct 20, 2004)

i have hand me down gear my instructors dident like it but i dont have to buy from them i get it cheep from them when i choose to replace things but its ot a big deal


----------



## OC Kid (Oct 21, 2004)

i alway tried to support my school in anyway possible from buying their bling bling (jackets, bags , hats ect) to going to their seminars. you should support your school.


----------



## bignick (Oct 21, 2004)

like others have said...my taekwondo school "requires" you to purchase gear from them...uniforms they mainly keep in stock along with protective equipment and the like...if they don't have it they order it for you...the thing is, even with the school markup it sometimes cheaper or the same price that you find elsewhere for the same quality of equipment, because they are able to get wholesale discounts on their purchases. The big issue as others have said is sparring and protective gear...yeah, they get some money from the sale...but they want to make sure you get the highest quality protection...

If I wanted to go out and order my own stuff they won't banish me from the school and I have done it for certain things...no big deal...because I do buy so much from them...

As for my judo and jujutsu school...well...the only equip we have are our gi's and belts...and the instructors don't even keep belts on hand for promotions...we know what ranks we are and that's all that really matters...I was a "green belt" in jujutsu for about 4 months before I actually got around to getting a belt ordered.


----------



## Miles (Nov 22, 2004)

bignick said:
			
		

> like others have said...my taekwondo school "requires" you to purchase gear from them...uniforms they mainly keep in stock along with protective equipment and the like...if they don't have it they order it for you...the thing is, even with the school markup it sometimes cheaper or the same price that you find elsewhere for the same quality of equipment, because they are able to get wholesale discounts on their purchases. The big issue as others have said is sparring and protective gear...yeah, they get some money from the sale...but they want to make sure you get the highest quality protection...


I want my students to purchase uniforms and sparring gear from the school.  That's part of the agreement they have when they sign up.  The income from the uniforms and gear helps keep tuition fees lower.  Also, I can control the quality-if you are buying something because it is less expensive, it may not be the same quality as something just a little bit pricier.

Miles


----------



## still learning (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello, I agree with try to buy the uniforms from the School you train at first. Not only helps support the school,but shows loyalty. If they do not have your size or whatever, than ask if it is OK to buy from outside source. 

  Our school sells unforms, but our instructor lets us buy on our own to. Best to ask first.  ....Aloha


----------



## davidg553 (Dec 13, 2004)

Miles said:
			
		

> l.  That's part of the agreement they have when they sign up.
> 
> Miles


 Is this written in the paperwork that they sign or is it a verbal understanding?


----------



## Shidan (Dec 27, 2004)

I've been in both situations - BUy from the school  and buy on my own.


I prefer to buy my own items so long as they MATCH the schools items as I can buy them at a lower cost.

Initial purchases as some have mentioned are a good gesture to buy form the organization and then future ones - ask.  Whatever the decision - respect the school!

Without the school, there isn't a place to study and a good likelihood of starting over.

Hopefully, your school doesn't have a mandatory uniform, so students with lower disposable income are free to chose to buy or not.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 25, 2005)

In general, we strongly encourage our students to buy from us, if we're talking about mundane things, such as uniforms, pads, etc.  

First, and most importantly, the stuff we order is going to be of a higher quality than the equivalently priced offerings from other schools, and we're actually only slightly more expensive than what you could get by scouring the internet.  Sure, someone could go to Academy Sports and buy a cheap Century brand student uniform, and save a few dollars that way, and we won't stop people from doing this, but in the end, they're often times disappointed with the results of being cheap.  

While some people may balk at paying a bit more for the student uniform that we sell, in the long run, they're grateful, since these don't stick to your skin like those awful Century brand student uniforms (the ones that easily rip, and feel more like paper).  

Secondly, yes, we are out to make a couple of bucks here and there, but at the same time, we're only ever so slightly more expensive than what the bottom feeders could find, especially after shipping charges are factored in to the final price.  This way, everyone is helped.  The students are assured of getting something that's at least of decent proven quality at a reasonable price, the dojo gets a couple of bucks in the process, and our distributors are happy that we're able to be good customers, possibly cutting us more breaks in the future.  

There are some items that we will not order, such as mouthpieces or cups / supporters, since the end user is better off going to one of the local sporting goods stores for such things.  

Also, if someone wants a very high dollar or unusual item that is not stocked by our favorite distributors, we'll tell them to go ahead with the other company.  For example, if someone is dissatisfied with the regular red oak bo staff or red oak bokken (present company included...), and if they want to get something much nicer, such as one made of jatoba, purpleheart, or hickory, then that's their choice to make, since we don't carry that item.  

It would certainly be nice to carry them (and maybe we will branch out into such things), since after a while, the student would really appreciate what a better quality wood can do, but that's for them to learn, if they don't want to initially fork over the higher dollar amounts.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 25, 2005)

On another note, I do know of some schools that require students to purchase everything (and I mean everything) from them.  While some schools will provide decent quality stuff at a reasonable price, there are some schools that will charge premium prices for entry-level merchandise, and will forbid the students from bringing in their own items.  Seriously; some schools will buy those awful Century brand student uniforms, and force their students to buy them at a cost of 50 bucks apiece, knowing that they'll tear through them in no time.  

I can understand why some schools do that from a business standpoint, but if things get too over-inflated, then that's where I start raising an eyebrow.  Still, though, their dojo, their rules...


----------



## ave_turuta (Jul 30, 2005)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> On another note, I do know of some schools that require students to purchase everything (and I mean everything) from them. While some schools will provide decent quality stuff at a reasonable price, there are some schools that will charge premium prices for entry-level merchandise, and will forbid the students from bringing in their own items. Seriously; some schools will buy those awful Century brand student uniforms, and force their students to buy them at a cost of 50 bucks apiece, knowing that they'll tear through them in no time.
> 
> I can understand why some schools do that from a business standpoint, but if things get too over-inflated, then that's where I start raising an eyebrow. Still, though, their dojo, their rules...


 I bought my uniform from my school when I started; for once, it has the school's logo imprinted on the back, so when/if we go to tournaments we are representing our school. We also wear a patch with the school's logo too. I guess later on if I wanted to purchase another uniform I would purchase it from the school even if it was a little more expensive than usualy because of a matter of loyalty to the school. 

 As for sparring gear: I also purchased them from the school. I borrow a school's hogu for sparring since I have not been able to afford one of my own, but when the time comes I will get it from my school. 

 However: I have seen people in my school purchase their own sparring gear and it is not a problem. I think our school is pretty flexible in this regard. Also in Spain where I come from students tend to order uniforms and gear through the school because there are not many places to buy from and usually mail-ordering them is cheaper than travelling to the next big city, but again, it varies from school to school. 

 I personally like the fact that I can purchase gear from my school: now that I am about to move back to Europe, having my first TKD uniform with my school's logo will always serve as a reminder of where I started... so it's kinda nice. 

 Peace, 
 A.T.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 30, 2005)

ave_turuta said:
			
		

> I personally like the fact that I can purchase gear from my school: now that I am about to move back to Europe, having my first TKD uniform with my school's logo will always serve as a reminder of where I started... so it's kinda nice.



I also like it that students from each school have the emblem on their back, particularly at tournaments and demos.  But then, when a student from another school joins, they are required to buy a new uniform as the old school emblem can't be worn.  Just FYI...who knows,  the new master may let you wear it. :idunno:  TW


----------



## Miles (Jul 31, 2005)

davidg553 said:
			
		

> Is this written in the paperwork that they sign or is it a verbal understanding?


 It is verbal.  The owners of the school review the paperwork with the prospective student and explain the need to support the school through uniform/gear/seminars, etc.  If I owned the school (and drafted the paperwork), it would be in the paperwork. :>)

 Miles


----------



## RevIV (Oct 17, 2005)

There is a sign in my waiting room and near our school pro shop (if you can call it that)  All gear including, uniforms, sparring and shoes must be bought through the school  Thank you for supporting your school.  Now, for instance one of my purple belts came in with black pants the other day that i know is not from my stock so i just asked her where she got them.  They had been her fathers from back in the day when he was in Kenpo.  No arguements there. thought it was cool.  Now if she had said, i went to the store yesterday and bought them, i would of shown her my policy.

In Peace
Jesse


----------



## mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

LateBloomer said:
			
		

> I am a newbie to MA and am not looking to open a school or anything. I do have a question for those who do own a school or is thinking about opening a school. What is your policy regarding uniform and gear purchases by the students; do you require that the students purchase those through your school only or not?
> 
> When I first join the local MA school, I had hand me down's from my sister who was in Karate for 6 years. After the first year, I decided that I enjoy MA enough to invest in some nice gi and to replace the sparring gear. I made my purchases outside of school since I can get them for less elsewhere. I was told, in a nice way, that I should purchase these through the school. It was explained to me that the school makes a little bit of money from these sales to help keep the tuition down (the tuition is very reasonable).
> 
> What policy do/will you set and why? Thanks in advance for posting.


 was that referenced in your contract or enrollment agreement?
  if not then i do not think they have the right to do so.
 My school prints its name on uniforms, and they also force us to get them from them. I, sometimes, wash my t-shirt too late so I have to wear something else (although same color) and they ALWAYS have to comment on it "where's your shirt"?!
  there are some material things schools do that just turn me off. i dont like the way they handle the business/school balance.


----------



## Fluffy (Dec 28, 2005)

My students need to buy the equipment from me because:

A) Money from the Proshop sales does keep tuition down.
B) I know what you my students need and do not need.  
C) I actually get better prices in bulk, wholesale and shipping, I can pass some (not all) of those savings on to the student
D) I do not trust outside dealers.

I'm sure most of these reasons would be rite on with your instructor as well.

Master Fluffy


----------

